# Ali G Rezurection



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

I just watched the first episode of Ali G's new show. It was pretty good. Three new pieces (1 Borat and 2 Ali G), and they re-aired the Beckhams interview from 2003.

Anybody else watch this show? What did you think? Were you a fan of the show from 10+ years ago or was this your first time watching?


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

haven't seen the new one yet but huge fan of the older ones....


ya batty boy..LOL jk


----------



## Marz (Mar 1, 2014)

Have to say something...yeah big fan, and now that I see this post will watch tonight!


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

Flexin5 said:


> haven't seen the new one yet but huge fan of the older ones....
> 
> ya batty boy..LOL jk


He looks exactly the same as he did 10 years ago when he does the Ali G character.


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

ear me now


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

Was a huge fan too. Where did you get this? DL, netflix etc?


----------



## Marz (Mar 1, 2014)

It's f/x I believe


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

Marz said:


> It's f/x I believe


Yup FX network.


----------



## ellavader (Mar 3, 2014)

I heard about this but I have not checked it out yet. I might check it out tonight when I get home tonight.


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

I just watched the second episode. ALL reruns from the original series. I think that's all this show is. They're just going to recycle all the old clips. That's BS.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

He's pretty wealthy now that he does movies so I would assume that there would be no new content. Why work if you don't have to right?


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

altcharacter said:


> He's pretty wealthy now that he does movies so I would assume that there would be no new content. Why work if you don't have to right?


I guess that's one way of looking at it. If you love what you do, you work even if you don't need the money.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Nah, I think i'll pass on the whole "work" thing.

I am passionate about cooking and have made an awesome career out of it but if I won the lottery I'll be running out the door.


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

altcharacter said:


> Nah, I think i'll pass on the whole "work" thing.
> 
> I am passionate about cooking and have made an awesome career out of it but if I won the lottery I'll be running out the door.


Different strokes for different folks.


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

altcharacter said:


> Nah, I think i'll pass on the whole "work" thing.
> 
> I am passionate about cooking and have made an awesome career out of it but if I won the lottery I'll be running out the door.


See there's a difference between passion and work.

If you are truly working with in the scope of your passion, it is not 'work'.


----------

